# Do colors make a BMW masculine/feminine?



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

I was out driving the other day in the family car, and saw a bunch of other X5's on the road. A thought that struck me was that the X5 looked so different in personality depending on the color! Some colors made it look rugged and chisled, while others seemed softer and more feminine.

Your thoughts on color and a BMW's "gender" in general, across the model lines? Do you think that the bi-gender appeal of certain model lines, ie, X5, E46, Z3, play a role?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Steel Blue definitely = "girlie"


----------



## ChrisB (Feb 12, 2003)

This is very subjective but yeah some colors does look feminine and some masculine. Depends really on you, the owner.

E46 M3 Estoril Blue = one of the best color in the E46 M3

EDIT- I should have just close my mouth on this one.


----------



## ronrich (Apr 11, 2002)

ChrisB said:


> This is very subjective but yeah some colors does look feminine and some masculine. Depends really on you, the owner.
> 
> E46 M3 Estoril Blue = one of the best color in the E46 M3---RACE CAR.


Gray Green - He Man Car.....


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mora - Barney


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

*Hehehe*

I actually scared a friend out of buying a white E36 M3 once...

He asked me "white is OK right?"

I said "mm. I dated a girl with a white BMW once..."

He said "yeah but I'm not a girl"

I just looked at him blankly.

He goes "oh. gotcha. Hey, mr. salesguy, can I look at the silver one?"


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Fuzzypuppy said:


> I said "mm. I dated a girl with a white BMW once..."


I dated a guy with a white BMW once. :neener:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

no.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Mora - Barney


It's Barney and YOU are Baby Bop!  :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> It's Barney and YOU are Baby Bop!  :rofl:












:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

I don't think it's necessarily the color itself, but the overall package, personality of the driver included. I see a silver bimmer, I think that the driver might be more conservative in his or her taste, likes the more traditional. 

Mine's helrot (sp??) or a bright red beauty and it fits my personality perfectly (not only fiery, but red is my color!), but it works just as well when my husband drives it. His truck is red, his Ducati is red....lots of red vehicles in our family! 

I just don't see a certain color as being a girl color or a guy color. :dunno:


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Mora - Barney


Is Barney masculine or feminine? Le Barney? La Barney?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Masskrug said:


> Is Barney masculine or feminine? Le Barney? La Barney?


Hmm, I have no idea :dunno:

On the Autobahn, it really looks like masculine


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Masskrug said:


> Is Barney masculine or feminine? Le Barney? La Barney?


Barney is obviously asexual. Just look at his picture.
:doh:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Any of the "Beige Metallics" are more, uh, effeminate.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Topaz really is a hairdresser's color...


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

I think the color has to match the type of the car, otherwise it looks weird. Normally speaking, with some exceptions, I consider this a general guideline:

Black, White, Silver, Gray - Neutral
Red, Yellow, or whatever Bright Color - Sport/Race Car
Dark and Dim Color - Luxury Sedan 
Purple, Violet, Beige, Light Metallic - Feminine


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

mkh said:


> Red, Yellow, or whatever Bright Color - Sport/Race Car
> Purple, Violet, Beige, Light Metallic - Feminine


Techno and Daytona are very sporty. :dunno:


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Techno and Daytona are very sporty. :dunno:


Back in '97 when my wife and I were deciding on the color of our M3/4, she loves the Techno Violet to death, but I just couldn't imagine myself driving it. I agree, it is a very beautiful color, but I'd rather see my wife driving it. Finally, we settled on Alpine White (neutral) and we both were happy.


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

They make cars in colors other than black? I had no idea.

B.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

http://cartalk.cars.com/About/Gay-Lesbian/gay-guy1.html

Sure to upset some people.

***Mr. Sparkle runs away now***


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Silver is definitely a girl's color. Black is a guys color. End of story!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> Topaz really is a hairdresser's color...


 :slap:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

atyclb said:


> Steel Blue definitely = "girlie"


:slap: :spank:


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

BimmerMlis said:


> I don't think it's necessarily the color itself, but the overall package, personality of the driver included. I see a silver bimmer, I think that the driver might be more conservative in his or her taste, likes the more traditional.
> 
> Mine's helrot (sp??) or a bright red beauty and it fits my personality perfectly (not only fiery, but red is my color!), but it works just as well when my husband drives it. His truck is red, his Ducati is red....lots of red vehicles in our family!
> 
> ...


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

* Karl Bimmer * is TopasBlau with a Shark Fin (I've only seen one other Bimmer with one).

Yes, there's some testosterone there (totally irrelevant aside: Progesterone (the female hormone) is a precusor of testosterone; one has a hydroxyl (--OH) and the other a carbonyl (=O))


----------



## BimBob (Jun 16, 2003)

I just don't know... Black is the last color I would ever own, white is second to last. Black is the color of mourning, death and things evil to me. Silver is the traditional German racing color, very nice. However, when choosing our E39, the silver looked almost white to us, too light. Mine is Sterling Gray which is a subtle statement of something or other. :dunno:


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

While i must admit that Gray-Green isn't the most masculine color, my car is pretty 'chicked-out'. Yes, i just came up with that term. Gray Green, Step...


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

BimBob said:


> I just don't know... Black is the last color I would ever own, white is second to last. Black is the color of mourning, death and things evil to me. Silver is the traditional German racing color, very nice. However, when choosing our E39, the silver looked almost white to us, too light. Mine is Sterling Gray which is a subtle statement of something or other. :dunno:


Nice car, BTW!

I will add the E39 to the list of models that seem to change personality depending on the color chosen.

Apart from the Z4 (weird in any color) and the E65 new 7 (which, to me, seems quite masculine in any color), the 'modern' BMW's really are dependent on color for their personality. It doesn't seem quite as noticible in the previous generation of 3,5,7's.

I won't name colors per se in the interest of promoting board harmony and offending someone's color choice.


----------



## brewthunda (May 15, 2003)

Masskrug said:


> I was out driving the other day in the family car, and saw a bunch of other X5's on the road. A thought that struck me was that the X5 looked so different in personality depending on the color! Some colors made it look rugged and chisled, while others seemed softer and more feminine.
> 
> Your thoughts on color and a BMW's "gender" in general, across the model lines? Do you think that the bi-gender appeal of certain model lines, ie, X5, E46, Z3, play a role?


My girlfriend and I were walking down the street the other day and came across an E36 4 door M3 in Estoril Blue with grey leather seats in perfect condition. I was thinking "wow, what a great car". She asked me, "do you think you can tell what kind of person someone is just by looking at their car? For example, I see the owner of that car as a 50 yr old lady who doesn't drive very much and knows nothing of cars." To put it mildly, I disagreed with her opinion.

I will say however, that a red E46 (not counting imola - which is a great color) is definitely a chick car.

Needless to say, I don't think steel blue looks effeminate at all.


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

brewthunda said:


> My girlfriend and I were walking down the street the other day and came across an E36 4 door M3 in Estoril Blue with grey leather seats in perfect condition. I was thinking "wow, what a great car". She asked me, "do you think you can tell what kind of person someone is just by looking at their car? For example, I see the owner of that car as a 50 yr old lady who doesn't drive very much and knows nothing of cars." To put it mildly, I disagreed with her opinion.
> 
> I will say however, that a red E46 (not counting imola - which is a great color) is definitely a chick car.
> 
> Needless to say, I don't think steel blue looks effeminate at all.


Hey cool, another Portlander! Welcome!


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

atyclb said:


> Steel Blue definitely = "girlie"


:flipoff:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

atyclb said:


> Steel Blue definitely = "girlie"


 :flipoff: :flipoff: :flipoff:

:angel:


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

Gray green, definately a fruity color


----------



## waxhaw (May 5, 2003)

*Grey Green Metallic oozes testosterone.

We GG owners do manly man things like... going to the fertilizer store:










And after I finish loading a half ton of bull poop into the trunk, I'm off to Texas to have my way with the Dallas Cowgirls.

BMWNA's Build Your Own page spells it "Gray Green"; the Owners' Circle page spells it "Grey Green." We manly men don't have to worry about such wimpy things as spelling.*


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

I dont think it matters *what* color an E46 M3 is. The car fairly reeks of testosterone. I call mine Ego. Short for Male Ego:bigpimp:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

waxhaw said:


> Grey Green Metallic oozes testosterone.
> 
> We GG owners do manly man things like... going to the fertilizer store:
> 
> ...


:rofl:

I've heard white described as girly, but I had two guys in white BMWs drop by Larry's while I was working on my redredred... both of them with tools in the car, to loan or to return - and what's more manly than tools on a weekend? 

Oddly enough - regardless of color, tourings just look masculine to me.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

BimBob said:


> I just don't know... Black is the last color I would ever own, white is second to last. Black is the color of mourning, death and things evil to me. Silver is the traditional German racing color, very nice. However, when choosing our E39, the silver looked almost white to us, too light. Mine is Sterling Gray which is a subtle statement of something or other. :dunno:


Yeah...I hear what you're saying BimBob, but you understand that your sterling gray color looks just like dirt!! 

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

glaws said:


> I dont think it matters *what* color an E46 M3 is. The car fairly reeks of testosterone. I call mine Ego. Short for Male Ego:bigpimp:


I dunno...a pink one, especially with that big M3 @ss, reminds me of JLo!


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Masskrug said:


> I dunno...a pink one, especially with that big M3 @ss, reminds me of JLo!


A PINK one?:yikes:

Big M3 ass? :dunno:


----------

